# Pensacola Fishing (No LUck)



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I need some of you "experts" to help me. I fish 2 -3 times a week. I've never caught anything @ the Bay Bridge or Bob Sikes, I need some new spots. Havent had any quality catches in Months. If I have, I dont remember. Every year I normally catch everything (Snapper, Red, Bulls, Flounder, Specks, Spanish, Sharks, Trigger, Mahi). So far, I've only caught a 1/3 of that list. I recently went to Ft. Pickes and caught a nice size Bull Red, only because a VERY RARE school of about 100 of em, moved past the Dock. I king fished @ Palafox pier, nothing. Im a master at catching bait, which does no good, if nothing bites. I used Lures, Gotcha's. Live/Dead Cigar Minnows, Menhaden, Live/Dead Shrimp. I top Float one pole, put another on the Bottom, and have another pole with a 1/2 ounce split shot with something live on it.....!! What in the hell am I doing wrong. Is it the time of year?? Or do I need to suck it up and Buy me a Boat or Kayak???


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Get yourself a kayak. I promise you won't regret it. Even if you just fish a few hundred yards off the shore, you will get into more fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What kind of hook/leader/swivel are you using?
What kind of bait do you use?
What tide are you fishing on? going out/coming in
What time of day are you going?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

no swivels, two clinch knots, line to line. Where I go depends on Tide. I try to catch the Outgoing High tide @ Ft. Pickens and Surf Fishing. When Im bridge fishing, I dont really check tides, I avoid Neap tides. I use Mustad Live Bait J-hooks, and every kind of live bait you can think of.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

It takes time to get good. Just don't use a tourist rig. As mentioned above we have to know what you are using before we can help.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Highly recommend getting a kayak instead of waiting for fish to come to you... you can go to them :thumbsup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL..ok


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

lol, not a tourist. Been fishing since I was old enough to walk. Just no luck lately. In threat starting comment, I mentioned what I use. I just have no luck lately. Was just wondering what others have been doing to get a little bit better luck. Been to the Oriskany twice and it dont get better than that. Ive got a few partners with Boats. So I got some Wobbley Sea legs...lol. I found a few center consoles on Craigs List. So I will be in the Gulf next summer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Salt, sounds like you got it down. All I use is Ly's. I have probably fished with you at Pickens maybe. I am a big fan of fluorocarbon. Maybe you are just on a dry spell. I can't see anything you are doing wrong not that I am a pro or anything.. Pickens is full of meat chunkers which drives me nuts but hey that's their choice.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I use fluro-carbon, but I had the biggest upset ever. I was top fishing and had hooked a Huge SOMTHING and my line was bitten off. So I used steel leaders, unless Im Sheephead fishing. You probably have. I normally go Early Wed or Sun morning. But Im leaving the pier, going to join the elite Captain squad. Going to Cap school and everything. I ultimately wanna retire and do fishing charters until the Lord calls me home...lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds awesome Salt. I'll see you at the pier sometime. I am the guy with the PVC fishing cart.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

"So I used steel leaders, unless Im Sheephead fishing".... that would be the #1 thing I would stop doing. Switch back to flouro and start catching.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would second that unless you know that your aiming for kings or a shark go with mono or floro. I've caught spanish and kings on mono in the past and i watched my buddy bring a nice dusky shark in on a mono rig too. 
To be honest the only other suggestion i could give is catch bait. with all of the trout, grunts, pins, black bass, and snappers hiding in the piers sometimes the little squid rig will put fish in the pan faster than a free float pinfish.
As my father always said "it's called fishing not catching" he always had more patience than me too.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

where do you catch the bait at?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

if you're bridge fishing drop a sabiki rig over side side and jig it through a school of bait. i've caught squid and most small bait fish this way. getting a few small rigs baited with clam or squid will lead to pinfish, grunts, trout, and generally larger baitifsh. I'll keep whte trout in my bait bucket or out on a line until i come home and use them for fish cakes.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Prob just a dry spell, but try lighter tackle. When it comes to pier/surf/inshore fishing, the heaviest line I use is 15lb test and that's just for kings. Most of the other time I'm using 4-8lb. I've watched Specs turn their nose to 8lb line and a small slip shot and then the same fish go nuts using 4lb. 

And then again, more time=more fish.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ PurpleNGold..., I will invest in a lighter pole. 
But my luck changed fellas. I used the Carolina rig, with floro ,line to line Clinch knot. 2 Specs and a Red. Bonita are on Fire on Pensacola beach. Caught my first 2 this past Sunday with a Gotcha lure. Best fight in a while. Reminds me of a Bull red with a attitude problem...lmao.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

hurray the curse is broken!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job salt. I would like to have seen your face when that Bone hit the line. HAHAHA


----------

